

Why Anders Breivik is welcome at our university - mattront
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/12/anders-breivik-university-oslo

======
mattront
Op here - Posting this because I feel it is a great example of how to
constructively deal with terrorism.

